# Visa



## AngayarkanniVijay (Feb 7, 2018)

How to apply for Visa for Germany ..What type of visa can be applied for a month of stay over there..


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check the website for the German Consulate in your home country. They should have a section that explains how to get a visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Try this.


----------

